

Slope-Finding Functions - max0563
http://advancedmathyoungstudents.com/blog/2014/05/22/slope-finding-functions/

======
hungarian-eel
I don't see the point of plotting the derivative on the same graph as the
function, and I think this will confuse students who are exposed to the
derivative for the first time. Functions and their derivatives have different
units, and only rarely do they need to be plotted together.

Once it is understood that the derivative is an expression that gives us the
slope of the tangent at any point of the original graph, then it may be
interesting to remark that the derivative is in fact a function, and may
therefore be plotted, or differentiated, or set equal to zero to find its
roots.

~~~
max0563
If you read his previous post "Hairy Questions" he warns that the next few
posts are for up and coming AP calculus students. It is assumed that they
already have a sense of what derivatives are and what not so I think it is
justified.

